# The Rifle



## 1BIGNIMROD (May 7, 2009)

Does the Rifle river still get a good run of Lake run Browns in the fall? I have read alot about it but the books are from 10 years ago. Any other info about the Rifle would be appreciated.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Not like it use too.
There are a few that still slip in here and there.


----------



## THE DRAGON (Feb 10, 2009)

the last few years its been real slow for browns and salmon.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

The browns are still there, although lake run is somewhat smaller, but the salmon are nearly nonexistant. A lot depends on when and where you look. The larger walleye eat the little browns just like the small perch now that alewives and smelt are nearly gone.


----------



## riflerivertroutchaser (Dec 10, 2007)

Although i agree that the runs have decreased in size quite a bit in the last ten years I have to admit that there are still plenty of fish to play with. I think the decrease in numbers allows the fish we do get to move that much quicker from the holes to the gravel and back again. I spend quite a bit of time on the Rifle and I learned that timing is everything. With such a low average flow in the river rain plays a huge part in how good the fishing is. Even a couple hours of good rain has a dramatic effect on the fish.My best times are right before a good storm and right after it is done. One other thing that i have learned is that to consistently do well on the Rifle you cant be afraid to do some walking. I guess that these things go for any river really but if you are willing to put in the extra work that the Rifle demands the fishing is as good as anywhere on this side of the state.One last thing; when in doubt always choose the bigger lure!


----------



## jmich24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Looking to fish the rifle river tomorrow. I'm not looking for an exact hole, but this time of year, is it better to fish near the mouth(omer area), the north (near Rose City), or somewhere in between? Looking to use spinners, spoons and/or drifting worms. Would like to catch really anything from walleye to trout to salmon. If you dont want to post here please send me a PM. Thanks for your help!


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

we fished the middle on friday, no takers. i used fake spawn, my buddy used a couple of my raps. he lost one to the rocks. i saw a couple kings i think go by use but pretty low and slow. i think they need more rain up that way. i would try closer to omer during the week and after the rain. good luck.


----------



## FISHorDie (Sep 30, 2008)

Father-in-law just called. He is on his way back from the rifle river w/ a 27 in. brown. He sounded real excited on the phone. He was fishing near lake Ogemaw bouncing a crawler.


----------

